# What Gun Do You Use Duck Hunting



## fatduckboy (Oct 6, 2008)

i have a super black eagle and was wondering what everyone else has to shoot at ducks and geese


----------



## GSUJake (Oct 6, 2008)

BGH or 870. both are very tough and good push poles/paddles


----------



## WaterfowlFreak (Oct 6, 2008)

Beretta Urika AL 391......Extended choke with #3's or #4's steel!  Deadly!  Geese same gun with BB or #2's!  Deadly!


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Oct 6, 2008)

I also use the super black eagle however as of late I have not had a very good place to duck hunt so it more of me just carrying around the gun.


----------



## homey (Oct 6, 2008)

870 Wingmaster fixed choke,mod.Bought new in 1982 and yet to fail.


----------



## browning84 (Oct 6, 2008)

*This gun is AWESOME!!!*


----------



## CraigM (Oct 6, 2008)

870 super mag


----------



## ngaduck (Oct 6, 2008)

mud colored super black eagle


----------



## reeladdiction (Oct 6, 2008)

Bennelli M2 with Carlson IM extended choke


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 6, 2008)

1187sp Or 870exp


----------



## tinytim (Oct 6, 2008)

Just like you fatduckboy......


The Original SBE with Advatage Max 4 Camo!!!!


----------



## awstapp (Oct 6, 2008)

xtrema 2


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 6, 2008)

Mossberg 835 Flyway


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 6, 2008)

An 870,  3 inch Mag, 28 inch vent rib, fixed modified choke.  My very first gun that I got when I was 16.  I call her "Blondie" because of the finish of the wood.  I have had a few guns come and go in my life but this one holds a special place in my heart.  Right now she is sitting in my closet with a cylinder bore 20 inch barrel and an extended magazine loaded with OO Buck for home defense.  But come duck season she will be back in hunting trim.


----------



## Hard Core (Oct 6, 2008)

and a SBE2. Both guns are sweet but that big 10 has more killing power by far. Two foot off the water, 40yds out, and running 40 mph, it is the gun for it.Probably shoot the nelli more this yr due to crazy shell prices. She will knock them out, also just use a little tighter choke and some bb's.


----------



## duckcrazy (Oct 6, 2008)

Bang! Bang! Bang!


----------



## d_white (Oct 6, 2008)

Breaking in a new xtrema 2 this year.
Used to shoot an SBEII.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 6, 2008)

1187 when I get the chance


----------



## bh4mr1ck (Oct 6, 2008)

reeladdiction said:


> Bennelli M2 with Carlson IM extended choke


 
Ditto.


----------



## waterdogs (Oct 6, 2008)

Benelli nova. I love this gun.


----------



## chase870 (Oct 6, 2008)

870 super mag, I had the forceing cone lengthend and its also been ported. These to adjustments make a big difference. The 870 is the most durrable and toughest gun I have ever found, and if you happen to tear it up outside the U.S. you can find parts as well. It looks bad after 10 days of continious hunting rain, mud, snow, and blood, but it still works fine


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 7, 2008)

Sbeii


----------



## Lane Morrell (Oct 7, 2008)

SBE2 or 1187 or 870Wingmaster.  Just which ever one I pickup.


----------



## JBax26 (Oct 7, 2008)

Nova


----------



## muddy_feet (Oct 7, 2008)

Beretta 3901 NRA Edition with a Terror Tube .675 or Briley Light Mod.


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 7, 2008)

Benelli SBE II will do anything you want out of it.


----------



## NGaHunter (Oct 7, 2008)

Franci I-12


----------



## flywayman (Oct 7, 2008)

extrema 2 ; shot an 870 for years but had to switch when I started using hevishot. Could not take the recoil.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Oct 7, 2008)

Extrema2  You can shoot 3.5s all day long.


----------



## Golden BB (Oct 7, 2008)

Browning gold 10ga, briley full choke and winchester supreme bbs

Beretta 391  with a MOD choke and kent #2s


----------



## seminoleslayer (Oct 7, 2008)

Stogy


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Oct 7, 2008)

Super Black Eagle II (when my dad ain't with me) and Rem. 1187. When I was little I had an ol' single shot 20 ga and the action was so worn out it would break open and eject the shell after the shot, kinda of like a semi except the shell came straight back, I just had to move my head really quick to keep from getting hit by the shell ejecting. I would hold a shell in my mouth and reload real quick and could usually knock two down with it.


----------



## georgiaboy (Oct 7, 2008)

M2 or whatever someone has when I forget it.  Mine is black with mud and dog hair black webbing on the stock.


----------



## cwilson15 (Oct 7, 2008)

super black eagle 2


----------



## h20fowlin (Oct 7, 2008)

Spas-12


----------



## jard (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll be the first:  Winchester Super X2 3.5"!!

Always got a 870 supermag behind the seat for a loaner or a good nasty swamp.


----------



## h20fowlin (Oct 7, 2008)

I also use a Mk19.....for those days when they just want to raft up


----------



## Hard Core (Oct 7, 2008)

Golden BB said:


> Browning gold 10ga, briley full choke and winchester supreme bbs
> 
> Now thats what I'm talking about. 10 GAUGE winnie supreme bb's have to be the closet thing to a waterfowl bodyslam there is.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 7, 2008)

I snorkel up under them and grab their little feet......... they can't hold their breathe as long as I can.......the coots have long toe nails that can scratch a little- but not as bad as a Bald Eagle's talons.


----------



## DukTruk (Oct 7, 2008)

Ruger Red Label all weather 12 ga
CZ Woodcock 20 gauge
XTrema 2 12 ga

Depends on whatever mood i'm in....


----------



## drake2215 (Oct 7, 2008)

Benelli nova with the Pattern Master choke and 870. Just cant find a reason to spend 1500 on a gun when these two have never failed.


----------



## Brushcreek (Oct 7, 2008)

cant beat the ole nelli


----------



## Golden BB (Oct 8, 2008)

Hard Core said:


> Golden BB said:
> 
> 
> > Browning gold 10ga, briley full choke and winchester supreme bbs
> ...


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 8, 2008)

It all depends on how I feel...

Black Nova 24"
Camo SBE 24"
Camo SBE 2 26"
Camo M2 26"
Camo Browning Cynergy 26" 3.5"


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Oct 8, 2008)

Synthetic Remington 870 SuperMag 3.5".......boat paddle, push stick, ice breaker


----------



## Mark Brooks (Oct 8, 2008)

Beretta Pintail 28" barrel.  Awesome Autoloader.  Not as pricey as a SBE with same designs on internal parts.

MB


----------



## Robk (Oct 8, 2008)

Moss935 

R


----------



## OkieHunter (Oct 8, 2008)

I shoot a Remington 1187 sp 28" barrel


----------



## superdutyturbo (Oct 8, 2008)

I shoot a Browning Gold Hunter 28" barrel with briley extended light mod choke tube. It is a wood stock and a solid gun. I also have a 870 that I beat around with every now and then.


----------



## LKennamer (Oct 8, 2008)

*thought i might be first*

but I guess i'll be second, Winchester SuperX2 3.5, but I usually shoot 3s in it instead, patterns better and doesn't kick quite as much.  Mine's black synethic, won it at an NWTF banquet in Mississippi years ago in a 52 card raffle ($25 bucks a card, I bought one).  Pretty good return on the investment, I thought.


----------



## stiles1682 (Oct 8, 2008)

Ill be third with the SuperX2.  Turkeys too.  doves too.  quail also.  rabbits too, and ,well just anything!


----------



## bow_hunter125 (Oct 8, 2008)

waterdogs said:


> Benelli nova. I love this gun.



Me too!  It's a GREAT gun!


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 9, 2008)

I like the stoeger M2000 in max4 camo or my Remington 1187 special purpose. Also use my old faithful 870 express.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 9, 2008)

870 supermag


----------



## KILLDUX (Oct 9, 2008)

SBE II W/Kicks Extra Full or Full. Kent Faststeel BB or #2.


----------



## kmoody (Oct 9, 2008)

I use el cheapo Stoeger o/u. I sent it off and got it camo. This gun shoots one of the best patterns of any gun i ever shot.  12 ga  26" Briley extended choke in light modified


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Oct 10, 2008)

I retired my Winchester model 12 (and lead shot) and now shoot the 1300.  I have a Beneli SBE but it is a fair weather gun.


----------



## QUACKHEAD (Oct 10, 2008)

M2 With A Briley Light Mod


----------



## huntermallard (Oct 11, 2008)

Extrema 2


----------



## 8pointduck (Oct 23, 2008)

My Franchi 912 waterfowl widowmaker.......................or my M1 Benny


----------



## Chippewa Partners (Oct 23, 2008)

A391 Xtrema 2,  28 inch barrel, Max 4


----------



## RBoleman (Oct 28, 2008)

super black eagle 2


----------



## muckalee (Oct 29, 2008)

Call me old school. Belgium Browning A5 "Magnum 12"


----------



## MrgreenJeans (Oct 29, 2008)

I guess i am fourth with the super X2. Seems to be a solid gun with low recoil for 3.5".


----------



## HALOJmpr (Nov 1, 2008)

I guess I'm the only SKB here so far   I did trade the old mossberg 9200 and I bought a Nova.  Haven't hunted with it yet but I hate getting the SKB to "hunted and dinged" so it's going out this year.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 3, 2008)

Beretta 391 Extrema 2 here as well.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 3, 2008)

.17 hmr with  scope an  hollow pts lol


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Nov 7, 2008)

Benelli M90


----------



## doublelungdriller (Nov 10, 2008)

benelli - super black eagle 2 fully camo. awesome gun!


----------



## Quack-Wacker (Nov 12, 2008)

Beretta 390 or Remington 870 full choke


----------



## Daffyblaster (Nov 13, 2008)

Spartan O/U 12ga with extended chokes. Nothing like two chokes to choose from. I love when DNR asks to check my gun for a plug! This gun is my alltime favorite so far.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Nov 17, 2008)

Browning 10ga BPS with full patternmaster choke, they have no choice but to die......


----------



## NREMTP7819 (Nov 17, 2008)

Beretta 3901 NRA Edition


----------

